# DIABLO 2 anyone?



## ImGrowingWeed (Jul 19, 2014)

I just made a new battlenet account for D2.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 19, 2014)

Tried path of exile? It's pretty much D 2.5, but not.


----------



## tiddleurpooter (Jul 20, 2014)

I would start up if i hadn't missed so much of this ladder season already. Plus PTR for new D3 patch is out, so I'm all about checking out the new content.

But Path of Exile is def worth a look.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 20, 2014)

loved diablo 2, think i beat it like 4 times, my brother told me about the path of exile and we're gonna play that soon can't wait


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 22, 2014)

tiddleurpooter said:


> I would start up if i hadn't missed so much of this ladder season already. Plus PTR for new D3 patch is out, so I'm all about checking out the new content.
> 
> But Path of Exile is def worth a look.


Your still playing ladder? *smdh* poor poor souls that invest their life in the digital world.


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 22, 2014)

Honestly think D2 is still better than the 3rd. I was so fucking excited about the 3rd one I pre-ordered, took 2 days off work and even played the minute it launched - couple weeks later after killing Diablo on the highest difficulty I sadly uninstalled it n never played again. Actually think the disappointment in d3 is why I quit playing video games completely...fucking blizzard. Bought gold from a chinese gold farm, flipped items for real money on the AH for a slight profit and got my money back for the pre-order - never looked back.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 16, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Honestly think D2 is still better than the 3rd. I was so fucking excited about the 3rd one I pre-ordered, took 2 days off work and even played the minute it launched - couple weeks later after killing Diablo on the highest difficulty I sadly uninstalled it n never played again. Actually think the disappointment in d3 is why I quit playing video games completely...fucking blizzard. Bought gold from a chinese gold farm, flipped items for real money on the AH for a slight profit and got my money back for the pre-order - never looked back.


Every game I get disappointing me now. Diablo 3 and SimCity were two of the biggest disappointments of my gaming life.


----------

